
Detection of Intrusions and Malware, and Vulnerability Assessment - peter_d_sherman
https://books.google.com/books/about/Detection_of_Intrusions_and_Malware_and.html?id=2_R6DAAAQBAJ
======
peter_d_sherman
My belief is that the Operating System designers of tomorrow should read books
and academic papers like this and take these subjects very seriously...

